# I need a charger and a 18650 battery



## bjorncoetsee (27/1/15)

Anyone have a second hand charger and a 18650 efest or sony battery for sale for a good price? 2100 or 2500 or 3100 mah


----------



## Derick (27/1/15)

Not sure what your budget is, but have you considered these from us? They work out pretty cheap I think
Efest-XSmart-Charger R169 
Samsung 25R R159

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Daniel (27/1/15)

Derick said:


> Not sure what your budget is, but have you considered these from us? They work out pretty cheap I think
> Efest-XSmart-Charger R169
> Samsung 25R R159



Hey that little charger looks perfect for travelling (does it have overcharge protection though ?) , can even charge your cellphone etc in a pinch , can you you keep one for me please month end can not come soon enough , oh and a Smurfie please  OK *hijack off*


----------



## Matuka (10/1/16)

Derick said:


> Not sure what your budget is, but have you considered these from us? They work out pretty cheap I think
> Efest-XSmart-Charger R169
> Samsung 25R R159


Your site shows these as out of stock? I am also looking for a charger and nobody has them in stock.


----------



## Lingogrey (10/1/16)

Matuka said:


> Your site shows these as out of stock? I am also looking for a charger and nobody has them in stock.


Hi @Matuka - Skyblue is no longer a registered vendor on this forum, so they won't be able to reply in the "Who has stock?" section. To the best of my knowledge, they are out of stock on both chargers and Samsung 25R's. The Efest Xsmart charger is available here: http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/efest-xsmart-single-usb-charger-535?category=93

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (10/1/16)

We have chargers and batteries in stock:

www.savapegear.co.za


----------

